# How to get the blues...



## MzEmo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hey everyone heres a simple tutorial to make a smokey aquatic blue for partying or whatever you guys would like. Here it goes..





For this tutorial you will need the following items for your:
Eyes: 
Bare canvas paint
Felt blue e/s 
Electric eel e/s
Blu noir e/s 
Milani blue mascara
Brow shader in auburn
Wet and wild eyeliner
PowerPoint e/l engraved 

Face: 
Strobe cream
Studio fix foundation nc35
Studio fix powder nc35
Vintage rose ccb
Glissade MSF

Lips: 
Lancôme champagne l/s
Lancôme juicy tube tickled pink

Tools:
Eyelash curler
190SE
137SE
224
Shader brush
Slant brush

1)Start with a clean and moisturized face.




2)Use your 190Se to apply your foundation on your cheeks forehead chin and nose.Then apply your bare canvas paint onto your eyelids till even.




like so....




3)Apply Vintage rose ccb onto your cheeks. then on top of it you apply glissade msf till it makes your cheeks glowy.




like so...




4)Take you 224 brush and sweep some felt blue onto your upper lid








5)Now take your shader brush and sweep some electric eel into your crease blend with the winshield motion to prevent harsh lines.




so it would look like this...




5)take the same brush and sweep some blu noir onto you lower lid to cover the naked portion of your eyelids. MAKE SURE YOU BLEND REALLY WELL WITH THE WINDSHIELD MOTION BECAUSE IT WOULD BE EASY TO SEE HARSH LINES HERE.




it will then come out as smokey aqua colors...




6) now apply your eyeliner to your water lines. and fill in your eyebrows with malt with an angled brush.




7)apply the lancome l/s in champagne and top it with some sexy juicy tube in tickled pink





AND THE RESULT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!......................









Thanks for looking everyone. NOW WE'VE GOT THE BLUES...


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 23, 2007)

You are too cute !! I'd wear this out to a club/bar for sure.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Feb 23, 2007)

Great tutorial!  It looks very pretty!   You have a gorgeous smile, too


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Feb 23, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 23, 2007)

looks awesome! thanks for the tut!


----------



## slvrlips (Feb 23, 2007)

Great Tut 
You look gorgeous


----------



## Caderas (Feb 23, 2007)

wow, thanks so much for sharing that!  it's wonderful and i love the combination with the lips and pearls too.


----------



## lsperry (Feb 23, 2007)

Beautiful, beautiful skin and nice smile. Very good tutorial! I love blues.


----------



## flowerhead (Feb 24, 2007)

I must try this, you look great in blues. Some mascara would really finish the look though.


----------



## MzEmo (Feb 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_I must try this, you look great in blues. Some mascara would really finish the look though._

 
lol i did use it but im chinese so my lashes are really short and thin. i was just too lazy to add some falsies:|


----------



## ginger9 (Feb 25, 2007)

Nice tut! You have a cute smile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You have such smooth skin and I LOVE your glowing cheeks


----------



## breathless (Mar 23, 2007)

you are ooooooone hot mama!


----------

